# cerakote??



## GADawg08 (Dec 4, 2018)

anyone know a place that cerakotes around the middle Georgia area?


----------



## Madman (Dec 4, 2018)

Don at Cerakote Nation.  Macon, GA.  Taking a new rifle to him once I make sure it shoots.


----------



## Madman (Dec 4, 2018)

Mausingfield action.


----------



## killerv (Dec 5, 2018)

Doesn't he do powder coating too?


----------



## Madman (Dec 5, 2018)

I dont think so.


----------



## Dub (Dec 9, 2018)

GADawg08 said:


> anyone know a place that cerakotes around the middle Georgia area?




Go to the cerakote website and enter your location....they have the shops listed in your area with pics of their work.


----------



## bowhunter59 (Jan 1, 2019)

Collier Rifles, Millen Ga does a good job cerakoting.


----------

